# Best/worst starins you've grown out?



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

My personal favorites were Big buddha Cheese,  DnA chocolope, reservior sour diesel IBL...  the four best

....the worst   Nirvana Ice & Nirvana swiss cheese. I had kannabia big band fem herm but not too bad...


----------



## nvthis (Apr 24, 2011)

I did a test grow from Karma's stock last year. San Fernando Diesel. I had beans that popped in two days, some that popped in two weeks, and some that didn't at all. The growth was agonizingly slow and the m/f ratio was a major disappointment. I ended up with two girls and one was the runt of the entire batch. The stretch was miserable to watch and noding was a joke. I had a pretty cool room last winter, so I allowed that I did have a small hand in it. However, most everything I had in there with the SFD performed very well. The yield was a total joke. I had nothing good to say about any of it except that at least they didn't hermie.

So you know what happened? Well, the normal fem turned out ok. Actually, it turned out better than ok. The runt fem purped some and what little there was came out of a short cure as some of the absolute dankest weed I grew all year. This stuff was insane. 

So, there ya are. The best, and the worst, all in one easy to swallow pill..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2011)

I think my favorites are Satori and C99--I'm a Sativa kind of gal.

I didn't have much luck with Nirvana's Ice either.  And I had some blueberry seeds that just didn't do well.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

that SFD sounds ridiculous its funny cause ive been running this chocolope mother and one crazy little clone just struggled the whole time and I had room so i didnt can it and left it in it's 5 gallon DWC with its slimy roots just wasting time/money. the thing was so pathetic and streched it yielded 1/4 but was so friggin dank it literally tasted like a delicate candy. same lights nutes etc.. 
   I was looking into the C99 and think I will grab a pack, what company did you have luck with?  I just ordered some cheese #1 from kaliman/rockster too. I like it all but find the indicas do good in hydro for me & sativa in soil..
The reservior sour D is my favorite all time I think. rezdog is pretty hurt but his Sour is 100% and has been very tasty and stable for me. Its the #1 favorite among my patients also.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

i dont like Dutch passions or Nirvana personally and since I get seeds from banks with relatively few selections or a ton of positive reviews. I want to try the thseeds sage too.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 30, 2011)

best big buddas white dewarf worst flash purple mazar both are autos but i also do regular justmy best and worst wher autos


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 30, 2011)

Best: P98BK, what I'm growing now and for quite some time.

Worst: Big Bud. Huge buds, great growth, tolerant of everything, but I've gotten as high off a freakin cigarette. Worthless strain on it's own. I've seen that they are crossing it with good weed. I sure hope that makes it better. I guess it would have to. On its own, its a sucky chucky.


----------



## KaptainKush (Apr 30, 2011)

hey DR might I ask  why you dont like Nivanas Ice..The only reason im asking is because i have some of them and was looking forward to growing them


----------



## Dr.Dank (May 1, 2011)

This is just my personal experience but I had 20 seeds non-fem that I popped had 11 females...all looked good but very leafy (i figured the indica) untill the 4th week when they all threw out balls at the 4th node area, i chopped 7 right then and the 4 I kept all were covered in "banannas" bad and went to seed. I tried the 4 seeds I had left a couple of grows later and the same thing happened meanwhile all other strains were no problem... again just my experience..


----------



## KaptainKush (May 1, 2011)

Dr.Dank said:
			
		

> This is just my personal experience but I had 20 seeds non-fem that I popped had 11 females...all looked good but very leafy (i figured the indica) untill the 4th week when they all threw out balls at the 4th node area, i chopped 7 right then and the 4 I kept all were covered in "banannas" bad and went to seed. I tried the 4 seeds I had left a couple of grows later and the same thing happened meanwhile all other strains were no problem... again just my experience..



well crap i only have 5 beans to try but thanks for the info i will keep a good eye on them


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2011)

Some of the best from bean:
My number one is still Cali Connections Larry OG...close behind wld be 2 crosses I got off seed bay...Rez SD x Chemdogg DD and SensiStar x Chemdogg D...notable surprise dank came from Nirvana White Castle but I am growing it again from the same 10 pack and the pheno I got this time is not impressing me. Notable autos wld be Buddha White Dwarf and RRF.


----------

